# Ventura then Pawlenty Any more clowns in the closet?????



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I posted a new thread cause if I posted in the other topics I probably would have gotten shot in the cross fire. I think the damage has been done.!!!! I believe this lawsuit will hurt non res. worse than if they left it alone. Even if they win every landowner in the state will see a non res plate and blame them and deny access. Its not that the non res is a bad person it is just the principle of the idea that that state sued N.D.weather the non res agrees not. I hope we can all work this out as I would hate to see any state bashing out in the field or uptown at the local tavern after the hunt. I have met a lot of hunters res and non res and can only say I have met a hell of a bunch of great people no matter where they live!!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer: 8) :beer: 8) :beer: 8) :beer: 8) :beer: 8) :beer:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Yep, the damage has been done. :******: At the expense of a bunch of sportspeople who think this lawsuit is rediculous. I only hope it doesn't come down to "state bashing out in the field or uptown at the local tavern after the hunt" It would be a shame if I'm not able to have a few with some of people I've met out there without the threat of all hell breaking loose. I appreciate the guys who will not judge all NR based on the plates on their vehicles> :beer:


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

There are many "clowns" waiting to be let out.....Hoeven, ND part-time Legislature, better look in the mirror on your side too.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

James, I agree and I had that one coming. What I meant in the first thread is basically I feel for all of the Minn. hunters that have been hunting here for many years and are now going to have to contend with the outcome. I also think our own govenor is a horses a$$ for other stupid things he did. WAY TO MANY TO MENTION. But I still think that in the best interest of non res. that lawsuit is stupid as it will ultimatly hurt what he thinks he is trying to fix.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

k: :beer: don't even start Goldy.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ya see 4leg; I knew you loved me all along. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lets take a fresh look at what has happened. North Dakota people like our state because it is uncrowned. I for one am happy big corporations and hordes of tourists don't come to North Dakota. The restriction on non resident hunters was a management effort and not a punish the non resident scheme. When people became angry it began to move that way. We need to be careful because the political ambitious, outfitters, and others will use the conflict to their advantage. My son and I helped a fellow and his two sons hunt mule deer in the badlands a couple years ago. They were from near Walker, Minnesota and some very nice people. I think what bothers North Dakota residents are the rich tying up land access. It doesn't make any difference where they are from Minnesota, Wisconsin, the other side of the planet, or homegrown right here in North Dakota. What would really make me happy right now is a united front of Minnesota and North Dakota sportsmen cleaning up the political mess in both states. Were all united by our common love of hunting and need to find a way to preserve the hunting heritage in this part of the nation. Together we could accomplish more than we could independently at this point. I like the idea of family farms, but if access gets worse perhaps it is time to start negotiating with corporations, and putting laws on the books that would deny them the right to post any land holdings. If the laws were there before they come they have no legal means to fight it. I would prefer that current landowners and sportsmen from both states unite to solve this problem. Lets not let the politicians burn the church (distract us) in the east end of town while they rob the bank in the west end.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

On a lighter side....anyone know why the ducks fly upside down over MN?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

No why?????????????????????????????


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ........I know the answer :wink:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Plainsman, a fresh look is what we need. Remember the days when you hunted wherever you wanted and access was a matter of going to an unposted field and just doing your thing. There was no hunting fee and nobody looked at your plates? Here in our area of S.E. N.D. I believe it is still the same.Some areas there may be different views. Last year there was no pressure in this area of the state, plenty of game and no over crowding. I think we can all get along lets just voice our opinions to our reps ect. and move on. Sometimes their motives are a new term not whats in the best interest of us. :eyeroll:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't make me wait GB3 tell me I like a good joke. please! please! tell me


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Cause it aint worths ****'in on. :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Bubba (Aug 23, 2003)

So they sh?t on themselves and then the NDakotans eat them!  
(Sorry, couldn't resist) Anyway, here's another of my great ideas. Why don't we all just get the major sportsmans groups that we can in ND, SD, and MN, (DU, Pheasants Forever, etc, etc, etc.) to come out publicly against this lawsuit. Think that wouldn't put the fear of re-election into somebody?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool joke GB3. The same as why N.D. is so windy Minn. blows and Montana sucks. or Canada blows and S.D. sucks. Just a friendly joke no offense boys. just a lighter side joke to take the pressure off of the hard feelings that were shared in the other posts, and anyone who was offended by them. Lets lighten up and talk huntin. :beer:


----------



## mntrapper (Mar 11, 2004)

Now one thing I have noticed is alot of the NR hunters in ND once where North Dakotans. Alot of North Dakotans have moved to MN because there are more job opprotunities down in the CITIES.

What are some of your thoughts on this.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Bubba great Idea if our people N.D. S.D. M.N. all E-MAIL Gov. Pawlenty and Hatch and all ***** about it maybe he wont think he's the hero after all. I will catch major hell for this statment but your dollars in this state are very important to our economy and most of us welcome you . P.S. It wouldn"t hurt to E-MAIL our Gov. as he"s not the brightest bulb on the christmas tree.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Maybe we could get some petitions going or something along those lines? (at least for MN. to let Hatch, Pawlenty , and Peterson know what we think of the latest load of B.S. they are selling) Anybody feel like spearheading something like this? I know there are a few guys on here that would have better ideas on how to handle this. I'm all for letting the "clowns" know what I think, but I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to project my feelings properly without flying off the handle.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I couldn't agree more. Anyone else?? :huh:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think MN sportsmen need an etree. 

From what I've seen MN sportsmen are divided and uneducated on a lot of issues.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Chris- You're right on the money there! I havn't found a Mn. site that keeps people informed like this one does. Any of the Mn guys know of any? If Mn. sportsmen could get organized enough, and get the things accomplished that we want, it may help out ND too.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

DUCKBUSTER, Starting a petition is not as hard as you may think.We did it a few years ago when we petioned Gov. Hoeven to oust our county sheriff. A simple call to your nearest court house will give you the scoop on how its done. Its simple but has to be done legal. I bet you could find all kinds of people to carry them. Let the media know about this petition and you will probably get more support than you thought you would.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why don't you guys get on Peterson's Outdoor News website and start one?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree that I may not be the most informed on some of the issues here, but compared to Pawlenty I feel like a brain. How divided is Minn. on some of these issues?? If just a few of us here are going to do anything it would be nice to know what you are up against, What does anyone think?? :huh: Maybe move to our own topic for this??


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

G PAL- How ironic would that be, :lol: Minnesota sportsmen trying to get together on the Nodak website! If no one else minds, I'm for it. Get it rolling! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Go ahead and ask Chris to have a Minn. forum...then we can all go there and give you guys some more H*ll. :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

As is the case in ND I don't think anyone would be suprised at how few MN waterfowlers actually ever visit a web site. I might be all wet, but every MN guy at our beach in the Summer and others that waterfowl hunt gets most if not all of his info frm the Minneapolis/St. Paul newspapers. It's not even worth the effort to try and discuss the issues when the info they have is so one sided. Most have never heard the other side of the story. Not saying anything derrogatory about this but IMO it's the way it is.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

:beer: :roll: :evil: :justanangel:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As I said above...Peterson's Outdoor News has a big circulation.And it comes out weekly.I know Curt Wells writes the ND column there.....Boy does he need a thick skin after reading the "letters to the Editor pages"

They also have a website that could good give good information instead of only seeing Ron Schara's one sided opinion in the Star-Trib.


----------



## hunt4_food (Mar 12, 2004)

I think that is what the GF Herald was talking about last week when they ran an article on northstaroutdoors.com a couple of FBO guys who left to venture out to try to get a place for sportsman from the two states to discuss issues and tips for MN
I read the forums here because there is no place for MN sportsmans to vent. I aminterested to see what the north star guys do.
Maybe they would be a good place to start with conversation about the two states. I think you would be surprised at how few minnesotans agree with this law suit. If sportsman had the power, Mike Hatch would be out the door today. How can we talk to north star and have them get an etree started so sportsman are informed.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I would just like to voice my opinion about this lawsuit somewhere else other than here. If nothing else, At least I can say I did that much. Besides, I'll do anything just so I don't have to hunt with Ken or fetch. :lol: Yeah if you residents wanna put up for a membership, we could deal you into a time slot somewhere. :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goldy...you wouldn't want to hunt with us???

We could discuss that picture you've got in your signature.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy unless the Sioux Win - I couldn't stand to be around you :lol: - Ken & I are a couple a Bad AZZes you know were a pretty good tag team

Ken said last fall when we met - I'm nothing like my persona online :roll: I think he meant I even Badder in person :x :evil: :******:

Badder


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nah...Fetch...I meant you're really a Pussycat not a Sabertooth Tiger.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Didn't you read that book I gave you ??? 









Here is the only good cat http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/atta ... id=1880796


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

LOL...I agree about the free cat. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You old timers couldn't get up in time to clean my birds, much less get in some hunting. :lol: Well I sent an E-mail to the writer of the tribune article and at least did something. :huh: I don't know. B.S to deal with this if you ask me. :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You must hunt in the dark with a spotlight. :sniper:


----------

